# Back 2 the Bow! Heehee Hoohoo!!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* capnjak78. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Enjoy the boards and shoot what you have for now. Really get into the bow tuning section and all the boards that talk about equipment. You can easily spend $Lots of Money buying every different type of rest, sight, release, and gizmos. Your love for shooting may lead to hunting or 3-d. Each style of shooting is different and I would try not to start getting stuff till you decide if you want to shoot at targets or animals.


Welcome to AT!!!!!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

